# Sig request - MMA is just a sport



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone make me a signature that says: "MMA, it's just a sport"

It has to feature a picture that shows the graciousness and good sportsmanship of MMA, like these pictures for instance:

















Everything else is up to you - hope to see some awesome sigs, and I bet I will with all the talent that is shown in the contests in here.
Looking forward to seeing the creative people in here at work 
Thank you in advance 

EDIT, I really like the first pic alot


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope you like it buddy


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a sweet sig Inter. Nicely done!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing, Inter.
If any of you are in other sports forums, wear that sig with pride.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch dude, really appreciated it!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is a sweet sig Inter. Nicely done!


Thanks, I am trying 



Dan0 said:


> Wow, that's amazing, Inter.
> If any of you are in other sports forums, wear that sig with pride.


Thank you man.



Budhisten said:


> Thanks a bunch dude, really appreciated it!


No problem buddy, if you ever want a new one let me know.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats a beautiful signature and a beautiful idea Budhi


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Great idea dude.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw thanks guys


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhi - a true ambasador for all the MMA Fans! raise01:

Intermission - awesome sig man! :thumbsup:
Looking forward to other sweet pieces in the future.


----------

